# Upgrade 8.2-STABLE



## manti (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello I have problem, please help:



```
FreeBSD domain.com.pl 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #0: Thu Sep 29 04:54:42 CEST 2011
     root@domain.com.pl:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/HQ1  i386
```


```
#cvsup -g -L 2 stable-supfile
(RELENG_8)
#cd /usr/src
#make buildworld
```

ERROR make:

```
I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -
I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -
I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber -std=gnu89 -
fstack-protector  -c ../cc_tools/insn-attrtab.c
{standard input}: Assembler messages:
{standard input}:17822: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted
{standard input}:19715: Error: unknown pseudo-op: `.l241'
cc: Internal error: Killed: 9 (program cc1)
Please submit a full bug report.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_int.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/gnu.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```



```
gcc -v
Using built-in specs.
Target: i386-undermydesk-freebsd
Configured with: FreeBSD/i386 system compiler
Thread model: posix
gcc version 4.2.1 20070719  [FreeBSD]
```


----------



## hedgehog (Oct 2, 2011)

Have you tried to clear /usr/src from previously built stuff? 
Handbook: 24.7.14.6. What do I do if something goes wrong?


> Make absolutely sure your environment has no extraneous cruft from earlier builds. This is simple enough.
> # chflags -R noschg /usr/obj/usr
> # rm -rf /usr/obj/usr
> # cd /usr/src
> ...



Also, you may want to check the environment variables, /etc/src.conf and/etc/make.conf


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 2, 2011)

cvsup is no longer necessary, use csup(1).  The -g -L2 are unnecessary also.

Once in a while, -STABLE is broken temporarily.  It's also possible to retrieve files while someone is in the middle of a commit.  So first thing, csup again, delete /usr/obj/usr, and try building again.

devel/ccache can really improve build times if you update frequently and give it 3 or 4G of space.


----------



## manti (Oct 2, 2011)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> Have you tried to clear /usr/src from previously built stuff?
> Handbook: 24.7.14.6. What do I do if something goes wrong?
> 
> 
> Also, you may want to check the environment variables, /etc/src.conf and/etc/make.conf





Yes, cleaned everything as written in hanbook.


----------



## manti (Oct 2, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> cvsup is no longer necessary, use csup(1).  The -g -L2 are unnecessary also.
> 
> Once in a while, -STABLE is broken temporarily.  It's also possible to retrieve files while someone is in the middle of a commit.  So first thing, csup again, delete /usr/obj/usr, and try building again.
> 
> devel/ccache can really improve build times if you update frequently and give it 3 or 4G of space.



Ok, thanks will check it.


----------



## manti (Oct 3, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> cvsup is no longer necessary, use csup(1).  The -g -L2 are unnecessary also.
> 
> Once in a while, -STABLE is broken temporarily.  It's also possible to retrieve files while someone is in the middle of a commit.  So first thing, csup again, delete /usr/obj/usr, and try building again.
> 
> devel/ccache can really improve build times if you update frequently and give it 3 or 4G of space.



Thanks buildworld make a success..


----------

